# Pahio at Ka Eo Kai



## sdbrier (May 25, 2009)

Staying on Kauai for the first time in July. What can I expect of this resort. We've been to Maui and Oahu looking forward to this trip.


----------



## ttt (May 25, 2009)

One of the best floor plans in all of timesharing, with upgraded appliances, etc...


----------



## linandbri (May 25, 2009)

We have stayed there twice over the years, (it has been awhile)  Very nice, you are right in Princeville.  You will enjoy it.  Large units, I don't know about the planned activities.


----------



## starlifter (May 25, 2009)

On the Wyndham Owners Website they have a listing for Ka 'Eo Kai. You will find resort map, floor plan, pictures, and some reviews.

Wyndham Owners Website - Wyndham Ka 'Eo Kai

You will need to register, if you have not already done so.

I have driven by it several times, but have not actually stayed there.


----------



## abbekit (May 25, 2009)

*Lots of info in the TUG reviews*

Have you read the reviews on the TUG review board?  Lots of info.  Plus click on the photos link where you will find not only photos but floor plans and the layout of the grounds and buildings.  Best buildings are in Phase 3 area.  Best units are top floors which have the high ceilings.  No elevators so if you get a top floor you will need to walk the stairs.

My photos of our unit 32C are in my link below.


----------



## Lee B (May 25, 2009)

I love Princeville and have stayed there.  I hope you will love Hanalei town as much as I do.

You will want to see all of Kauai, which means driving through Kapaa town.  It is lovely but it's a major bedroom community and the commute hours can be awful, so try to get through there just about dawn or wait until mid-morning.  Same in the afternoon.

Kauai is beautiful country, with emphasis on both words.


----------



## IreneLF (May 25, 2009)

Enjoyed the resort a lot. The kitchen was loaded with appliances and small items -first timeshare that I stayed in to ever have a rice cooker.
We had a 1 BR which was huge with a lovely layout and a big wrap around lanai.

Were there 7 years ago when it was not Wyndham, -so any info I have on activities is probably no longer valid.

Loved the area and the proximity to some great snorkling beaches. The north shore is calm in July, and I met people who drove about an hour and a half from the south shore (Poipu) to swim where we were because they said it was too rough to swim back at Poipu.


----------



## DianneL (May 25, 2009)

*Loved the resort*

We stayed there a few years ago, pre Wyndham.  Phase III is nearer the water, but hard to get into unless you own there.  We were on the second (top) floor of the building we were in (Phase II, I think) and it was great.  High vaulted ceilings, large and spacious.  I believe you will love the resort and the area.  I would strongly recommend that you call and request the top floor, unless you have a problem with stairs.


----------



## MuranoJo (May 25, 2009)

We were in (I believe) Phase II in the penthouse with the lofty ceilings, during rainy season on March--this was a couple of years ago.  The main living/dining area had a wonderful wraparound deck overlooking the pool and hottub and distance view of the ocean.  I just loved it.  Though we had major rains that week, we could sit out on the covered deck and read if we didn't feel like going to the sunny side.

Even the lockoff 2nd bedroom had a small deck overlooking the parking lot, but it was nice & fairly private.

It's a very nice place.  I am interested in staying at Shearwater, but can't imagine how it could be better, though those who stay/own there are addicted.


----------



## DianneL (May 26, 2009)

*Shearwater*

I have stayed in both, and the Shearwater is tops.  However, both are great.  From the balcony at the Shearwater the view is outstanding.  To me, that would be the major difference and the reason I give the Shearwater the edge over Ka Eo Kai.


----------



## abbekit (May 26, 2009)

I've also stayed at both.  The unit at KEK is better in my opinion (larger, better layout, GREAT wrap around balcony) but we lucked into penthouse top floor at KEK and only 2nd floor at Shearwater.  But the view from Shearwater wins hands down as the best view ever!  Loved sitting out on that balcony looking at the ocean.


----------



## talkamotta (May 29, 2009)

I love Kauai, my favorite island.  I love Princeville.  It is so beautiful.  I own at KEK.  I own in Phase III.  It seems with the reviews that there is a difference in quality between Phase II and III.  Phase III being much better.  My kids stayed there just this last week and loved it.  They had a bottom unit because there were no top units available.  I stayed in the top unit and was very happy.  

When all is said and done.  Hey... you are in Hawaii.   Make sure you pick up the Revealled Book for Kauai.


----------



## tfalk (Jun 1, 2009)

Depends a lot on the unit.... we've owned at KEK since 1986 and seen it go through a lot of changes.   Always enjoyed it except for the last time we were there, the unit we were in was a disgrace.  We've got the same unit booked for the middle of July this year, they damn well better have renovated it in the 2 years since we've been there or they will have a raving lunatic in the office...


----------



## happymum (Jun 1, 2009)

DianneL said:


> I have stayed in both, and the Shearwater is tops.  However, both are great.  From the balcony at the Shearwater the view is outstanding.  To me, that would be the major difference and the reason I give the Shearwater the edge over Ka Eo Kai.



Our very first timeshare exchange, back in 2002 was to Ka E O Kai. I was apprehensive, and had read all the TUG reviews and researched the resort. When we got to the check-in counter (which used to be at the airport) they informed us that we had been switched to Shearwater instead.   Of course, I hadn't researched *Shearwater* and thought that we were being scammed! :annoyed: 
We did take the trade and felt that t/s was indeed going to work out to be a great thing!!


----------

